# An interesting article:



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 26, 2013)

*Detecting intraspecific hybrids in Testudo hermanni*
Joaquim Soler, Beate Pfau & Albert MartÃ­nez-Silvestre
http://www.amasquefa.com/uploads/RADIATA_1_12_Soler_e414.pdf

It's rather long and a bit dry, but worth reading...one thing I found interesting is the authors' contention that there are only two subspecies of Testudo hermanni, T. hermmanni hermanni and T. hermanni boettgeri, with T. hermanni hercegovinensis being merely a regional variation of T. hermanni boettgeri...no doubt there could be some interesting verbal sparring on this one point alone. 

And it advocates protecting each species' uniquenesses, which I'm sure we all agree is important.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> And it advocates protecting each species' uniquenesses, which I'm sure we all agree is important.



I like it already.


----------

